# And whilst I'm at it....Dragons Den



## bidders (Jan 16, 2005)

I thought the first series of this was great, now the panel of 'expert millionaires' just come across as arrogant money grabbers offering no advice whatsoever. Rachel should have got the boot as well, she's gone bankrupt, owes people money but apparently now invests her 'personal fortune' into small business ventures. How about paying off some of your debts love.


----------



## TuTTiFruTTi (Jun 24, 2005)

I think that 2 of the other "dragons" bought out Red Letter Days so hopefully people are getting paid back. What I do find interesting is the pecking order that has come about due to her loss of status - she is way out on the left and only seems to get to offer capital if none of the others are interested  
I think that the dragons are really taking the piss now though - they are only offering to invest if they get up to half the company - and for a maximum of Â£150000 which is pretty well peanuts in venture capital. I think a lot of people going on the show will probably gain more from the free advertising , like the guy with the backpacker crockery last night.


----------



## LeeS3 (Mar 24, 2004)

well said.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I agree, this series they're all just trying to be Simon Cowell with the "you haven't got a clue"-style comments. First series wasn't so bad.

But what wound me up most about this (and it was there in the first series) is the bl**dy presenter catching Beeny-disease. We listen to the inventor turn up, do their pitch, and say how much they want for what part of the company, and literally seconds later we get a voice-over telling us what he's just said. Next step I'm sure will be a fancy graphic that explains to the hard of thought exactly what he means by "15%" - I expect nothing short of a 3-d pie chart, perhaps even animated.


----------



## bidders (Jan 16, 2005)

TuTTiFruTTi said:


> I think that 2 of the other "dragons" bought out Red Letter Days so hopefully people are getting paid back. What I do find interesting is the pecking order that has come about due to her loss of status - she is way out on the left and only seems to get to offer capital if none of the others are interested


Yeh they did. You're right about the pecking order, that's always been her chair but she just seems to try and undercut the others offers, almost as if she hasn't got a clue so waits for them to go first because it must be a good investment and tries to steal it at the last minute. Then they just mock her by asking her what she can bring to the deal, 'contacts' is her usual response.


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Her fortune came mainly from Red letter days but It must have helped that her dad was a wealthy business man and probably did most of the work for RLD anyway. Did you also know she tried to get relatives to invest in the company even though she knew it was going down the pan!

They probably filmed the series quite a while ago anyway didn't they?
Before she f***8d it up?


----------



## bidders (Jan 16, 2005)

Donners said:


> Her fortune came mainly from Red letter days but It must have helped that her dad was a wealthy business man and probably did most of the work for RLD anyway. Did you also know she tried to get relatives to invest in the company even though she knew it was going down the pan!
> 
> They probably filmed the series quite a while ago anyway didn't they?
> Before she f***8d it up?


No, apparently not. I think Trevor Macdonald did one of his tonight shows about her and mentioned she'd been asked to do a second series after going bankrupt.


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Cheek!


----------



## ferrari-racing (Feb 6, 2005)

The new owners of Red Letter Days are not honouring the existing vouchers - only the new ones. Bought the Mrs a Â£250 experience voucher several months ago, tried to book it - no joy " We are no longer honouring those vouchers " - good job I paid by credit card.

Rachel does not deserve to be on that programme, except to show how the would-be millionaires can lose it all with crap management.

Funniest stuff I've seen on there was the cardboard beach picnic set, it wasn't waterproof and blew away in a breeze ! don't give up your day job love ...... :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

i just like watching the crap presentations from the 'better mousetrap' brigade. Cringeworthy.

:lol:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

bidders said:


> I thought the first series of this was great, now the panel of 'expert millionaires' just come across as arrogant money grabbers offering no advice whatsoever. Rachel should have got the boot as well, she's gone bankrupt, owes people money but apparently now invests her 'personal fortune' into small business ventures. How about paying off some of your debts love.


Yes the fucking cow :!:


----------



## bidders (Jan 16, 2005)

Hopefully tonight will produce some more gems.


----------



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

And that Theo bloke is just screaming out for a dry slap.......... might help with thatabsolute shit eating snide grin he seems to wear.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

What about the two girls that came in asking for an investment just to pay both their wages!

The cheek! :lol: :twisted:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> What about the two girls that came in asking for an investment just to pay both their wages!
> 
> The cheek! :lol: :twisted:


Didn't one of them say something to the effect of:

"We're spending a lot of time on this project to the detriment of our social life".

HAD to be a put-up job by the producer - surely no bint can be THAT Blonde?

(I think the X-Factor audtition "factor" is creepin in to this programme. The producers look for the most hopeless dipsticks and the Dragons are briefed to do a "Cowell".


----------



## ferrari-racing (Feb 6, 2005)

s3_lurker said:


> (I think the X-Factor audtition "factor" is creepin in to this programme. The producers look for the most hopeless dipsticks and the Dragons are briefed to do a "Cowell".


AGREED - DEFINATELY. :?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Still not a bad program to watch!

Some funny moments and some interesting people with half decent ideas!


----------



## ferrari-racing (Feb 6, 2005)

Yes its good viewing. But why do they have the " Red Letter Days " buttly woman on ? Not for totty appeal thats for sure. That Greek guy is far too smug for his own good, as is Bannatyne. The other 2 guys are the proper business folks to win over IMHO.
Have any of the projects that the dragons have backed actually gone on to make money ? anyone know ? :?:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

ferrari-racing said:


> Yes its good viewing. But why do they have the " Red Letter Days " buttly woman on ? Not for totty appeal thats for sure. That Greek guy is far too smug for his own good, as is Bannatyne. The other 2 guys are the proper business folks to win over IMHO.
> Have any of the projects that the dragons have backed actually gone on to make money ? anyone know ? :?:


Rachels Red Letter Days business was worth only 20mil, I really don't know why she is a dragon, shes not a success and seems a little thick.

Peter and Doug are very successful and seemed very clueded up!

Some right idiots on today, couldn't understand what half the people wanted the money for and what their idea was!


----------



## ferrari-racing (Feb 6, 2005)

damn, forgot it was on today and missed it


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

................... long thoughtful stare out the corner of my eye...............................

Yeah - that's right - am a business man/woman ...... what a lot of corporate word wank


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

ferrari-racing said:


> Have any of the projects that the dragons have backed actually gone on to make money ? anyone know ? :?:


There was an article in the paper just recently, but it was focussing on people who hadn't got backed but made a success, or people who got backing but never received the money.

And I must say this is the first time I've heard the word "only" followed by "20 mil". I must be on the poor end of the TT community.....


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

droopsnoot said:


> And I must say this is the first time I've heard the word "only" followed by "20 mil". I must be on the poor end of the TT community.....


Compared to the other dragons, she is worthless, hence why I used the word only. :roll:


----------



## ferrari-racing (Feb 6, 2005)

I thought she'd gone belly up ? not worth Â£20M


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

How weird were the two guys who invented the push chair rocker. Good idea I think and would catch on for sure but they were weird. The short fat one was soaking in sweat. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

ferrari-racing said:


> I thought she'd gone belly up ? not worth Â£20M


Yep she no longer owns Red Letter Days. I am sure she has a few million tucked away though 

Theo and Peter Jone took it over!


----------

